# Found My New Jetter



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If Rothenberger sold it here in states that is.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

That's sick!
I wonder if you can use it in freezing temps without cycling the pump where it is all enclosed?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That is pretty slick. Any links to the specs?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> That is pretty slick. Any links to the specs?


It starts on page 235 https://oxomi.com/p/24510?c=9070089


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> If Rothenberger sold it here in states that is.


Too funny. I called them two weeks ago about the same jetter. Not sold here.


----------

